# mistake on p21



## sandrat (30 Jan 2008)

I made an online claim for medical expenses last week and today my husband received a p21 cos he is the assessable spouse. It says we underpaid tax. My husband worked for 3 different employers last year. The income part of the form lists the earnings from one of the employers twice quoting exactly the same total income for both listings. Basically it says he earned 3227 euro with them between 5th april and 21st may and then 3227 euro with them between 20th and 21st may. This is wrong, he earned 3227 with them in total. When you take this into account in relation to everything else on the p21 we are due a refund of 161 euro. How do I go about sorting things out? Is a p21 a final statement or can it be changed? How to I get proof of the mistake?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

You might need to provide _Revenue _with some evidence of actual income from last year - e.g. copies of _P60_(s?), payslips, _P45s _etc.

_P21s _can be redone.


----------



## Clarkey (30 Jan 2008)

sandrat said:


> I made an online claim for medical expenses last week and today my husband received a p21 cos he is the assessable spouse. It says we underpaid tax. My husband worked for 3 different employers last year. The income part of the form lists the earnings from one of the employers twice quoting exactly the same total income for both listings. Basically it says he earned 3227 euro with them between 5th april and 21st may and then 3227 euro with them between 20th and 21st may. This is wrong, he earned 3227 with them in total. When you take this into account in relation to everything else on the p21 we are due a refund of 161 euro. How do I go about sorting things out? Is a p21 a final statement or can it be changed? How to I get proof of the mistake?


 
Ring them. It's obviously a mistake and can be sorted very quickly.


----------



## sandrat (30 Jan 2008)

I'll be lucky to get my p60 any time soon I got it in April last year. Would revenue not have records as to why the amount was entered twice? they only got 1 p45 surely? we have the payslip that says 3227 on it but no way of proving that it is the last one from that employer other than the fact that he started with new employer the following week. Did the employer in question submit information to revenue twice or something. Not sure what process is involved between employers and revenue when someone leaves a company.


----------



## sandrat (30 Jan 2008)

I think he was paid direct to bank with this employer so maybe lodgement records can be used? I don't feel like getting audited over 116 euro but they are saying we underpaid by nearly 500 euro!


----------



## Joe1234 (31 Jan 2008)

sandrat said:


> I'll be lucky to get my p60 any time soon I got it in April last year.



Your employer is obliged to give you your P60 by the middle of February.  Contact your employer now, reminding him/her of this and that still gives them 2 weeks to get it together.


----------



## sandrat (31 Jan 2008)

I tried that last year - I work for a local authority and I'll get it when I get it apparently.


----------



## Joe1234 (31 Jan 2008)

sandrat said:


> I tried that last year - I work for a local authority and I'll get it when I get it apparently.



Phone revenue and ask them what procedures there are for forcing employers to give you your P60 within the timeframe.  The fact that it is a local authority should not matter.  The HSE seem to be something similar.  As long as your wages are processed on computer then the computer package should be able to print off your P60, in theory, as soon as your last payroll for 2007 has been run.


----------



## Towger (31 Jan 2008)

Revenues computer systems have always had problems handling multiple employments with the same employer in the same tax year. I was told they were going to fix it then they put in their new Bull mainframes for the so called year 2000 bug!... Now they get try to get around it by only allowing one entry per employee (PPS No.) in the P35 return via ROS. You problem sounds as if there was correctly two records for the two employments (same employer) in one database table, but his single record in this employers P35 return was matched against both of them. This is basic database design problem/issue they have. It is not his employers fault, as ROS will reject their full P35 Return if an employee appears twice.


----------



## Clarkey (31 Jan 2008)

sandrat said:


> I'll be lucky to get my p60 any time soon I got it in April last year.


 
Your final payslip in December contains the same information as your P60 and Revenue will accept this in place of a P60


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

Clarkey said:


> Your final payslip in December contains the same information as your P60 and Revenue will accept this in place of a P60


Will the cumulative figures on the final payslip and/or _P60 _necessarily reflect income and deductions for all employments during the year?


----------



## Clarkey (31 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Will the cumulative figures on the final payslip and/or _P60 _necessarily reflect income and deductions for all employments during the year?


 
She did say "I tried that last year" so I assumed only one employment during the year. If so final payslip is perfectly acceptable


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

Clarkey said:


> She did say "I tried that last year" so I assumed only one employment during the year. If so final payslip is perfectly acceptable


I thought that this was also relevant?


sandrat said:


> My husband worked for 3 different employers last year.


----------



## sandrat (31 Jan 2008)

I rang revenue today and it was sorted within 30 seconds of talking to someone. Nice lady said oh looks like someone entered it in twice, I'll delete one. She checked p45 on the system deleted the duplicate and told me refund payment will be issued.


----------



## Johnboy45 (3 Feb 2008)

final payslip does not always reflect the P60 figures.  We changed payroll system mid year and not all figures transferred across (perfectly legal as the employee tax card shows all payments/deductions).  They are correct on the P60 though.  If using final payslip might you should check this against the P60.  It is employee's obligation to ensure tax is correct, not the employers.


----------



## sandrat (3 Feb 2008)

my p60 last year was completely wrong. I started a new job early-mid december and provided p45 on same day. When i finally got my p60 in april it only showed earnings from new employer as they "didnt have the time" to process my p45 before 31st dec. I was told that they couldnt rectify the situation then because the tax year had ended. So i paid something like 400 euro in tax in 2006 according to my p60!


----------

